# Stormy Point Goldens, Nancy Cameron



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, if you read my other post, the update is that we decided to find another dog. My husband really feels strongly about getting a male. Anyway, I've actually had MUCH more luck this time then I did when I found my initial litter in November. We have what looks like 2 good options, both have boys who would be coming home Jan. 23ish. (Funny thing is that the 24th is my b-day.)

The first is Stormy Point Goldens out of Fredericksburg, VA: http://stormypointgoldens.com/index.html. We would be getting in Teddy/Kathy boy. She was recommended by a breeder in NC.

The other one doesn't have a website or anything because she only breeds every few years. The K9data for the litter is: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=350821.She said she has more 'field type dogs'. Mom is a deep red and dad is very light. She was recommended by the Potomac Valley GRC.

What we are looking for: a family pet who might be good at agility and obedience-something I'd like to pursue more with this dog. We like the big boned, big, blocky head look with a good, thick coat. However, our #1 and 2 issues are health and temperament. 

Thoughts? We go to visit both on Friday. Thanks!!!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I think the first litter is more likely to give you the big blocky dog you want in terms of appearance.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I kind of like some of the dogs with the first breeder. Especially "Stash" who is a grandson of Hobo (Ch Summits Mr Bojangles OS) However this current litter(Kathy&Teddy) they have bred Kathy....before she is two years . Meaning she only has prelims on her hips!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> I kind of like some of the dogs with the first breeder. Especially "Stash" who is a grandson of Hobo (Ch Summits Mr Bojangles OS) However this current litter(Kathy&Teddy) they have bred Kathy....before she is two years . Meaning she only has prelims on her hips!



And Kathy's dam is also a product of a breeding involving a dog under 2 years of age. So it appears this breeder does not get final clearances prior to breeding. I noticed they have an OFA Elbow clearance listed on Kathy but being she is not 2 that is not true - and OFA has nothing listed in their database. Actually Kathy's sire was also under 2 at the time of the breeding although it does appear that clearances were obtained after the fact. 
As for the second litter there is a problem with the k9data link and I can not tell what the breeding is.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is actually the link for the second breeding

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=350821

Nice working pedigree, and I should think could give you everything you would want for obedience and agility. Clearances all appear to be in order, but as always should be followed up on. Trooper looks to be a very handsome dog.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks Linda for the link for the second litter. I am familiar with some of the dogs behind the sire and like the pedigree very much. I was a fan of Maverick as I got to see him run a number of times over the years. I think you would definitely get the working ability you desire from this breeding but not sure how much "big boned, big, blocky head look" you will get. But as you said "our #1 and 2 issues are health and temperament." and I think you will get that from this litter. As Linda stated you need to check and verify all info.

Good Luck in your search


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Looks like the stormy litter Kathy is not 2 yet and only has prelims of fair. Prelims are not certifications. She is not listed with the OFA. The sire heart was done by a practicioner not a certified cardiologist. His eyes were only done in 2006 and should be done every year. There are no elbows certs. http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1304624#animal This is the OFA recorders. I would inquire about the hips, elbow, heart and eye cerf. Please post the name of the other parents of the puppy you are considering.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Trooper is a very nice dog--excellent working, yet calm and tractable as well. He is on the smaller end of the size range for males though, and while his head is very correct it is not big and blocky. He has a correct, easily managed coat as well. I'm a bit of a fan. 

I know dogs from the dam's line as well. The Adirondac dogs are not heavily boned, although Drake (Tidewaters Weekend Gladiator) does have some substance to him.

So in all, you've got a good history of health and clearances behind both parents, but it is not likely that the pups would have that larger bone. For me, for a pet, health trumps.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

The second litter the sire does not show to have had his eyes or heart certified. These have to be by a certified cardiologist and eye doctor. Here is the link to the OFA for the father Trooper only shows hips and elbows: http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1324315#animal Troopers father only had his hips done. This is the vertical pedigree that shows his littermates had some signs of Hip Dysplasia: http://www.k9data.com/verticalpedigree.asp?ID=224220&type=hip The mother Bella shows heart, hips and elbows. Her eyes were only done in 2007. They need to be done every year. Bella's mother was the only one with all certification the generation before. It does not show anything for the father. I would again ask the breeders.

To pick a puppy you should have hips, elbows, hearts and eyes certified. Eyes are done every year. Verify with the OFA these certifications. They should be done by certified doctors not the regular vet. Good Luck

I


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

One thing to keep in mind is that your "field" type goldens tend to have high energy drives and need a LOT of exercise and activity to keep them mentally stimulated. They tend to be smaller and not at all like those Goldens that are now being shown in breed with the "blocky" heads. If you prefer a dog that is calmer at home and easier to live with I would steer away from the field Goldens.
It all depends upon what your preferences are and how much time you have to devote to tiring your pup with activities.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Actually what MGMF is saying is that those clearances are not in the OFA and CERF databases. There are numerous breeders who do not register the clearance with these databases as the exam report from the specialist is the clearance for hearts and eyes. The hips and elbow clearance is actually done by OFA after the xrays are sent to them. Although hips & elbows can also be cleared by other means (OVC, Penn Hip and others). And MGMF is correct that the "normal" acceptable eye clearance must be done yearly. 
So it goes back to the statement that from ANY breeder you need to see the actual clearance.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that your "field" type goldens tend to have high energy drives and need a LOT of exercise and activity to keep them mentally stimulated. They tend to be smaller and not at all like those Goldens that are now being shown in breed with the "blocky" heads. If you prefer a dog that is calmer at home and easier to live with I would steer away from the field Goldens.
> It all depends upon what your preferences are and how much time you have to devote to tiring your pup with activities.


Sorry but I have to disagree with this statement. It is a misconception. "Field" Goldens are not all high energy and not all dogs shown in breed are clam and easier to live with. Some of the highest energy dogs I have ever met were show dogs, and I personally know many calm easy to live with "field" Goldens. All the better performance dogs have very definitive "on/off" switches. All Goldens, especially when young, have LOTS of energy and need LOTS of exercise.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Hank is right about this. I have met some show-bred dogs that were absolute spinning idiots, and some field dogs who were wonderfully sensible. You really need to look at the parents and meet them to get an idea of the probable temperament.
And yes not every breeder submits the eye and heart reports to get a number. While I do because I think it is important for people to be able to verify the information independently, and for pedigree research, it is actually quite common for people to simply show the examination report and provide a copy of it in their puppy package.
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=89208


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Oop...I shouldn't have generalized...rather should have said that in my personal experience, the "field" Goldens I have met have tended to be more high drive and smaller than the conformation bred Goldens. I show in obedience and have friends with both types and the "fieldies" are the ones that seemingly can't get enough work and are always wanting more...not necessarily a bad thing. I, also have one friend with a completely high strung conformation bred Golden, but she is really the exception to the dogs I know.
I am in the process of looking for a third Golden to show in obedience, rally, possibly tracking and have been researching different breeders and types of Goldens and it really does depend on what your main goals are in choosing a Golden breeder. I am looking for a willing to work, active Golden but also one that can easily live in my home. Any young dog is going to need time committment for training and exercise.
One thing I would do is ask the breeder for contacts so you can ask owners of the breeder's dogs about their experiences, not only with the breeder but also with their dogs. I have found this to be a helpful part of the process.
Best of luck in your decision in finding a Golden!


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts everyone!!!

We visited both places yesterday. Jan's dogs were nice, very pretty pups. Nancy's dogs were SO well socialized! They were nice looking, but what really got to me was how well developed they were as far as come instinct, retrieving, using the bathroom on newspaper, etc. She had appropriately chosen one or two that she felt would be good in our house and that was spot on! It has truly spoiled me as to what I want in a breeder!!!

Unfortunately, it also really made me realize how important good socialization and exposure was to puppies and we are going to be going out of town for a week in February. My in-laws were going to be coming to stay with our kids and dogs and it wouldn't be fair to show the dog our house with our rules for 2 or 3 weeks, then having the in-law's rules for a week, then back to our rules. I also saw just how important it will be to teach our kids how to be around the puppy, and I didn't feel comfortable asking my in-laws to do that. Honestly, I'm more than a little disappointed because I would have loved one of her dogs!! However, it's best for the dog and for us to wait until March or later.

Anyone know of any dogs in the VA/NC area that you'd recommend?! 

We've actually done some research already and have a couple of what appears to be promising leads.:crossfing


----------

